# KITTIES yet again (And coyotes)



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Well season is winding down  Went slow for a couple weeks there but picked back up this last week. I got my second one finally down here at school so I went ahead and picked everything up and my dad managed to grab a yote in one of our cat sets, doesn't happen very often, as well as another cat. He's been pickin up slowly but surely as well. At 23 now, we're nothing but smiles when we look back on the year!

Pics like always:

Cat from down here at school, NICE female:









Dad's cat (second one we caught here):









Cat and Coyote:









End of year shot (minus 2 coyotes and 1 cat):









My good buddy and I have been watchin a little Randy Anderson and have really got into coyote callin. Go about damn there every other morning. So far seen over 25 dogs in the last 2 weeks and killed 3, probably should have had at least 6 or 7 
Few pics:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good season. hopefully the fur check will be big


----------

